
Bitcoin reaches 18-month high as Facebook's Libra spurs interest - qndev
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-crypto-currencies/bitcoin-reaches-18-month-high-as-facebooks-libra-spurs-interest-idUSKCN1TR10L
======
jraedisch
With all these articles I always find myself asking on why they are so sure on
what caused the recent price change. It often seems like price is changing
first and then everyone goes searching for an explanation, and one is then
chosen arbitrarily.

It could have just been that many buyers simultaneously came to the conclusion
that Bitcoin is undervalued.

------
pastor_elm
BULLISH. 100k by 2020???

